# Tuesday= No tip days?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

While I was receiving A decent number of requests on Uber eats, almost all of them were a no-tip orders! Are you going through the same thing as well today?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's a lot of cold food. 🙂


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's a lot of cold food. 🙂


Haha sucks for the customers.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> While I was receiving A decent number of requests on Uber eats, almost all of them were a no-tip orders! Are you going through the same thing as well today?


I’m in Chicago. I’d say at least 80% or eats requests weren’t showing a tips.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm starting to see why people have stopped tipping I stayed home today ordered with a coupon and tipped. Of course the driver I get is brand new. She was at the restaurant it said she picked up my food but had another delivery (fine I get it) she then goes all the way downtown out of the way , then BACK to the restaurant, then back out of the way again and then finally arrived over 2 hours later. I did not remove her tip because she was new but geez , I got my money back from Uber though.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Well they know they are paying you a very generous 45 cent fuel surcharge. Isn't that enough?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you see tips upfront so if the price is too low dont accept.........


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It is the new norm with UE and I am driving UX because I need to earn some money and not hold a sign saying “ I worked for Uber Eats and now I can not afford gas to get home “…


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Today has been slow I’m in my apartment waiting for a decent ping. Not many pings compared to normal


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FL_Steve said:


> Well they know they are paying you a very generous 45 cent fuel surcharge. Isn't that enough?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Any day that ends in a Y is a low tip day.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Any day that ends in a Y is a low tip day.


especially poopday 💩


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> While I was receiving A decent number of requests on Uber eats, almost all of them were a no-tip orders! Are you going through the same thing as well today?


It's like that with GrubHub for me. I've actually been getting pretty decent orders from UberEats on Tuesdays.


----------

